# My tiger barb has a pimple?



## ammmdw (Aug 22, 2010)

It seems my tiger barb has grown a pimple. Of course, I'm sure its not a pimple but it looks very similar to one. Any one have any idea what it could be? It doesnt seem to have affected him at all, but I would still like to know.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

the white fuzzy cotton like thing on the fin? looks like fungus resulting from nipped fins, go to the closest LFS and get a med for it...ask the staff there.


----------



## ammmdw (Aug 22, 2010)

its not actually on the fin, its just a little bit before it. but i will definitely go and get some meds. thanks!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd try med for this:
White cotton sprouting from fins or body. Fungus, possibly Bacteria - A bacteria, Flexobacter (Chondrococcus) or Fungus

http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Common-Freshwater-Fish-Diseases/13/


----------



## ammmdw (Aug 22, 2010)

unfortunately.... I woke up this morning and the tiger barb had already passed away


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Infections like these are often a sign of overcrowding and/or poor water quality. I suggest you increase the frequency and/or amount of your water changes to prevent your other fish getting sick.


----------

